
Amazon warehouse workers test Covid-19 positive at facilities in six states - aaronbrethorst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/03/24/amazon-warehouse-workers-coronavirus-positive/
======
huntermeyer
As a precaution, I've been spraying my packages with diluted bleach and
letting them sit for 48-hours before opening.

~~~
andymoe
You can just open them and then wash your hands...

------
wmeredith
Great. Now I can get CoVID-19 delivered to my house.

